# 'Verified by Visa' - Safe or Not?... concerned over its bona fides.



## Molly Bloom (29 Sep 2010)

Just wondering if someone can help here ...

A work colleague recently tried buying some face cream on a UK-based cosmetics site, and when she got to the stage of entering her credit card details, a message popped up saying 'Verified by Visa', apparently to reassure her that her credit card details would be safe on this site.

She hadn't heard of 'Verified by Visa' before, and was concerned over its _bona fides_.  Has any AAM member experienced this?  The Verified by Visa site suggests it is used by such reputable businesses as John Lewis online, Tesco, British Airways, etc.

I hadn't heard of it myself, so thought to ask for feedback?

Many thanks, Molly Bloom


----------



## Protocol (29 Sep 2010)

Yes, have come across it many times.

http://visaeurope.com/en/cardholders/verified_by_visa.aspx


----------



## Towger (29 Sep 2010)

Google


----------



## demoivre (29 Sep 2010)

Protocol said:


> Yes, have come across it many times.



+1. yourlenses who I have bought contact lenses from in the past use Verified by Visa.


----------



## elcato (29 Sep 2010)

Its simply a further step in the process to verify your CC. The first time around it directs you to your bank to set this up as far as I can remember.


----------



## Towger (29 Sep 2010)

If you read the T&C, the down site is if someone uses your 'verified by visa' password to making an order you have no change of getting yout money back.  I have also had problems with sites with buggy implementations of the check.


----------



## theresa1 (29 Sep 2010)

Would you say dont register Towger? Then again with some websites maybe you just dont have a choice.


----------



## JoeB (29 Sep 2010)

I don't think it's much use.

It impacts on your security and your ability to obtain refunds if your card was used fraudently.

Visa's guidelines on this is that it should always be optional. However my credit card company ignores that advice by Visa and insist upon the customers joining the scheme.

Overall I don't like it, although it is official. I think it's just another way for the credit card companies to protect themselves.


----------



## Molly Bloom (30 Sep 2010)

Thanks guys for your replies.

My colleague is now a bit wary as it seems it's more a way for the credit card company to protect itself - not her! She's going to see about setting up a Paypal account and will see if the UK-based company will take payment that way.

Best, Molly Bloom


----------



## theresa1 (16 Oct 2010)

Bought some ticket's on Ticketmaster yesterday and it forced me to register for 'Verfied by Visa'.


----------

